# Another Clomid Newbie! Hi everyone :)



## MissBoodles (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, another newbie here.

Just about to start my first cycle of clomid and came across this site which looks fab so thought id post as would love to meet some ladies who are going through similar experience.

This is our experience so far&#8230;Been with partner for 6 and half years and been ttc for over 3 yrs now. Started tests late 2003 - scans, blood tests, partner sperm test and diagnosed with pcos around feb 2004. On the same day my pcos was confirmed went for partners sperm results to be told he had no sperm. We asked for a retest and Gp advised no point, it wont be wrong and actually said to us, you will now have to decide if yous want to stay together or can live a life with no children! Them words will haunt me forever.
Started appointments at Sunderland Hospital and and met a lovely consultant Mr Steele, he went through everything about pcos and was very surprised by my partner having no sperm at all especially as we were both so young (im 23 and partner is 22) and immediately offered a retest. Next appointment came along and the retest had proved the Gp completely wrong, partners sperm was brilliant! Unfortunately that was the last time we seen Mr Steele as he was retiring. 
We were put with another consultant, Miss Dalton. Next appointment came and for the first time seen Miss Dalton and she was just awful! Basically she told me I was overweight, If I conceived I would be putting the baby at risk and she would not help us in any way until my weight was correct according to the BMI chart! Ive always had problems with my weight anyway, and have never been thin but with the pcos and I have an underactive thyroid, it was making it even harder to loose. Im 16 stone, so yes overweight but wouldn't say that's elephant category like she made me feel. 
More and more appointments came and went, each time being told how overweight I was and although I was loosing little bits, it simply wasn't good enough. The pressure of loosing so much weight for something so important was getting me so depressed as I wasn't loosing anywhere near what she wanted me to loose. 
My last appointment with her was April of this year, when I just finally lost my patience with her&#8230;again I had lost more weight (roughly a stone by now) and I asked her about clomid, which I had read about on this site..she just laughed in my face and very bluntly told me I wasn't just overweight, but obese and there was no chance at all she would prescribe this to me and I walked out. I went back to my Gp and told her I wanted to be referred to somewhere else and was given another consultant, Dr Lloyd at Durham Hospital. 
My first appointment there was in July and Dr Lloyd is just brilliant. She wanted me to first try Metformin tablets, something the other doc hadn't even mentioned and she said she would be more than happy to prescribe me the clomid at my next appointment if the metformin didn't work. I started the metformin and gradually built the dose upto 1g 2 times a day. My next appointment was 31st Oct and as promised I was prescribed the clomid! As I haven't had a period since may I was also prescribed provera, so im now just waiting for the witch to appear to start my first cycle of clomid on days 2-6. Blood tests will be taken on days 21, 28 and possibly 35. 
Im now feeling so positive that its finally a step in the direction and that I don't have to be a stick insect to have a baby..i know these tablets aren't guaranteed to work but my chances have increased overnight. Ive been reading the side-effects which worry me a bit but hey&#8230;ill give anything a go lol.

Sorry for rambling on, but feels great to actually put it down in writing, feel like this has been building up for years.

Hope to speak to all you ladies soon, and best of luck everyone&#8230;I hope we all achieve our ultimate goal and have beautiful healthy babies real soon.

Take Care, Lyndsey xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Lyndsey, 

Sorry to hear you have had to deal with some nasty people so far, good job you are seeing Dr Lloyd now,she sounds much nicer.  I have only been looking at this site for about a week I think but it's a life saver, you will get lots of support here, there are some really kind people.  

Great news that you have been prescribed clomid, I am on my 2nd month and the witch  is one day late so am trying not to get too excited...  if it doesn't work the first month please don't be too devastated - I think it's really difficult not to expect miracles when you've been waiting for help for ages and then finally get it, and I know I felt terrible and cried buckets when it didn't happen last month.  As for the side effects, I know some people get bad ones, but to be honest all I got was like bad PMT which I could cope with because I put it down to the clomid.  So you never know, you might not get many side effects either - fingers crossed!

I hope the   turns up for you soon (not often you hear that on here!) and wish you the very best of luck,

Sarah xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

and welcome to FF,

Your find lots of help and much needed support on these pages! Its a shame people have been so horrid but lets hope that things are looking up for you now!!  

Good luck with everything

Emma xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Lyndsey,

Glad you've found us! You'll great great support and advise from the girls on here, they're all lovely! Sounds like you've had a rough time, but your on the right track now! The Metformin will help you lose weight as long as your following a healthy eating plan, it certainly has helped me. It can also help with ovulation and can improve egg quality. It works well with Clomid too. I've almost finished my time on Clomid, but me and few of the opther girls are still around yo help out.

Good luck

xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lindsey! Welcome to the Clomid Thread - just said hi to you on the other topic too 

Firstly let me say that I'm from the North East! From Darlington to be exact! (Originally South African though!)There is a thread for all the ladies from the North East too and they chat and meet regularly - if thats your thing. (Obviously it takes time to get to know one another but I'm sure you will find a few friends whilst posting!)
Here is the link...
 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71349.msg1003768#new 

I'm so happy that you have finally been able to get the treatment that you rightly deserve and sometimes they can be so mean  Sending you lots of love  and cuddles 

Hope you find this site useful and always know we only a type away.

Sending you some baby dust... and hope to chat soon...

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi lyndsey and welcome to the boards  

I am a FF addict and these boards are so supportive and informative.

Good luck on your journey      

strawbs xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and welcome to the clomid board
sorry this is only quick but my dinner is about to be cooked in the oven 

I'm off clomid now but still on the boards so am around.  There is a chat thread pinned at the top of the page - Autumn Clomid girls if you fancy a


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lyndsey

Welcome to FF, it's been a life saver to me and i know all the other ladies here will probably agree is one of the most addictive sites on the internet  (the side effects of FF are prob worse than Clomid   )

What a horrid experience you had with your GP and consultant, it sounds like things can only get a lot better from here chick and the support and advice from ff will help smooth your fertility journey along no end.....!!

Look forward to getting to know you via the clomid board and even the chat room if you feel brave enough 

Take care 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Lyndsey,

welcome to FF the best support you will ever recieve is right here.

So sorry your experience with past GPs, specialists ect have been awful they are all tossers    but glad you have got someone lovely now.

We will all be here for you as and when required.

Just a little word of encouragement to you and anyone else that isn't a stick insect like me who was told to put on weight if I wanted to get pregnant   . My friend at work who is a whole lotta woman if you get my drift has just had her beautiful baby girl and she got all the BLAH BLAH BLAH from her docs about being overweight and not gettin help BLAH BLAH BLAH.

What do they know honestly, we are all different shapes and sizes but we are are who we are.

Lots of Love and Luck to you 

Mrs H xxxxxx


----------



## MissBoodles (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi again everyone!

Thank you all so so much for your lovely welcomes and kind words of support.

Just had to get another prescription for the provera tablets today as been off them 11 days now and still no bleed for me to start taking the clomid....grrrrr i think i just need a rocket up there to get things moving lol

Will def check out the north east board and chat rooms (when i find my way round the site..lol)

Look forward to gettin to know u all better and speak soon!

Lotsa Love Lyndsey x


----------

